# Can rats have swiss chard?



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Can rats have swiss chard? I was wondering we ordered it tonight from the grocery store but I don't want to give it to them if its not good for them


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's a leafy green, right? It's probably all right in moderation.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

its a leafy green


----------

